# PCI Design Handbook



## Casey (Jun 8, 2008)

I have access to the 5th Edition of the PCI Design Handbook for prestressed and precast concrete... Will that be enough for the Fall '08 SEII exam? I know NCEES has said that the 6th edition will be referenced on the test... is there a significant difference between the two?

ICC doesn't have it in their book store (unless I missed it), so I can't get the member price there...

I'm trying to save some cash on books... I figure I will have to spend upwards to $800 to $1000 dollars on reference books for this exam and as a cheap bastard it pains me to do this....

Oh well, I can take consolation in the fact that I should be able to use them when I challenge the WA SEIII exam, providing I don't put that off for too long that they adopt even newer codes....

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 9, 2008)

Casey,

In short, the 5th edition is quite a change when compared to the 6th edition.

I didn't use my PCI during my SEII exam but some of the tables would have saved me boatloads of time though. For the SEII, I'd stick with what you have but know that it is outdated. For the SEIII, I'd buy the latest and greatest.

I hope this helps!


----------



## ODB_PE (Jun 9, 2008)

I will add that the PCI book is probably the only book I did not open during Structural I - I barely remember there being any sample prestressed questions. Am I alone here?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 10, 2008)

^^ ODB, you were not alone.


----------



## Casey (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys...

Deciding on which books to get has been frustrating... But I think I have it more or less figured out which ones I will grab.

Thanks again.


----------



## knelli (Jun 11, 2008)

There were several prestressed question on the April '08 exam and from what I have heard there were lots on some of the past exams and not so many on others... guess it depends on how lucky you are!

I had the 5th edition, not sure if the 6th would have been more help?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 16, 2008)

ODB_PE said:


> I will add that the PCI book is probably the only book I did not open during Structural I - I barely remember there being any sample prestressed questions. Am I alone here?



I did open it for the SEI in April. I don't remember exactly what I used it for...but what ever it was, the answer was simple, straight from a table or formula, soI was glad that I had it there.


----------

